# What non-orchestral music do you listen to?



## Bruce Richardson (Oct 20, 2006)

I just brought CDs in from the car, haha:

The Pussycat Dolls--PCD
Tortiose--TNT
The Beatles--Let It Be (Naked)
Toots Thielemans--The Brasil Project
Yes--Close to the Edge

God, I am so white trash...


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 20, 2006)

Ditto that Kays......... seriously, I have a CD in my car right now with those 4 bands on it. Except for the John Frissel, which I guess I should now check out. 


Massive Attack -- same reason. I try to always remember that a hard hitting "hook" is what ultimately will make people like the music and remember it. Not to mention the fresh approach to using strings. Considering so often people want hybrid scores. 

Thom Yorke --- same reason. I love minimalist writing when it's effective. I think he's got a pretty good handle on it. He's always got that sort of a beautifully tragic undertone, and I like that.

Panic! At the Disco --- same reason. It grooves....

Pixies -- same reason. I love raw energy. I love music that feels "real" and authentic. (I saw them live in 91, cool show!)

We're twins I guess........ :D


Maybe I'll think of some others....

But yeah, for me that's what that music hits home. It's the most popular music there is (pop-ular music.... well, I want to be a pop-ular composer, so.  ) and there's a reason for it. For me it doesn't make sense to get all puffy about complex orchestral stuff when the fact is, all people relate best to these simple "hooks". I definitely think there's a way to incorporate that into orchestral writing... thereby making it sound fresh hip and interesting. Something with a melody that regular people 'relate' to.... (I ain't trying to please Beethoven.... or his 85 year old fans)

I do notice even in entirely orchestral scores, by the composers I like, that there are some pop undertones in the way they are crafting these melodies, IMO.




Oh... for horror, bands like Slipknot inspire me. I like horror to sound 'sick' .


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 20, 2006)

http://home.earthlink.net/~jsmiley1510/data/Flyer.mp3

Btw-- there's a piece I did recently that relied on a very sort of 'pop' point of view. I don't even know what style this would be called but it worked for the flick. (same day turn around --- cause the cue I did that was exactly what they said they wanted was actually a million miles away from what they wanted. Sound familiar.  So... cut me some slack  --- yet, overall I dig the vibe. But yes, it's intentionally gritty.)

Funny thing is that I thought it was way cool when I wrote it and was excited for the director to hear it... I knew he'd love it and jump up to hug or somethin'. I played it and he was kinda "hmmmm, I'm not sure". I was like, _"huh? That's perfect... whadda you mean?"_. He gave me the "let me think about it". Right as I was calling him to hard sell it some more he called to tell me he loved it and that it was perfect, said it'd been playing in his head all the way home. (i.e. simple "hook")

(of course it was perfect! what were you thinking, man... :D)

Aside from that... I have a little time right now (I think?) to write some orchestral shit (like 4 cues -- cause I need them to go up against *you guys* next year. :mrgreen: ). I'm gonna make it very pop influenced... meaning I want it to have very strong hooks but still be almost entirely orchestral. I have some ideas for some cool shit (............"IMO" :D)


----------



## handz (Oct 20, 2006)

I must say that from the day when I first discovered beauty of orchestral music, I listening other music much more less than before... but I always liked:

David Bowie, NIN, Bjork, Massive Attack, Amon Tobin, DJ Food, Coldcut/good old Ninja Tunes..../ Prodigy, Moby, Dimitri from Paris - OMG Sacrbleu is soooo nice work.... , DEPECHE MODE!, Front Line Assembly,Nick Cave, Current 93, .....it is a loooong list...


----------



## tobyond (Oct 20, 2006)

When I'm not listening to jazz, I've got Led Zeppelin, Hendrix, The Doors etc and I've just been loving Wolfmother and Jeff Buckley lately. There's and electro group called Shpongle who inspire me to sharpen my electro chops as well.


----------



## Elfen (Oct 20, 2006)

I've recently discovered Imogen Heap which I'm really glad to have found. The album "Speak for yourself" was done in her place (UK). She did all herself. I think she stopped at mastering. She also has worked with Harry Gregson-Williams on the Narnia soundtrack on one of the feature song.

Listen to her song Hide and Seek, to me it's a masterpiece and I don't use that word too often. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cpSv2mNhhc
You got to listen to it one time at least! :shock: :wink:

Apart from this: Björk, Coldplay, The Police, David Bowie, Blind Guardian, Cynic, Metallica, Enya, P.O.D, Pink Floyd, Evanescence, U2, Loreena McKennit, Hope, Tori Amos, Phil Collins, Peter Gabriel, Bryan Adams, Carla Bruni, The Gathering, Justin King, Dream Theater, The Chieftains (Hurd to forgut the Airish Blud)

The list can go on... Sometime I prefer to listen to non-orchestral music. It let me a time to not think about the music I'm hearing.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 21, 2006)

Elfen @ Fri Oct 20 said:


> I've recently discovered Imogen Heap which I'm really glad to have found. The album "Speak for yourself" was done in her place (UK). She did all herself. I think she stopped at mastering. She also has worked with Harry Gregson-Williams on the Narnia soundtrack on one of the feature song.



That song is very good. I'm really impressed with her. How did she harmonize? Do you think she used a harmonizer or did she sing each part and process the background vocals? Pretty interesting.

Jose

edit:

I found this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaMFXLTS ... ed&search=

Looks like she's using that harmonizing keyboard. Cool! Cool! Cool!


----------



## PaulR (Oct 21, 2006)

In my car at the moment

The Beatles - White Album

The Best of the Kinks

Breakfast in America (forget the name of the group)

The Yes Album

A compilation of soul music - The Supremes etc - Road Runner is on it by Junior Walker 

I am even whiter trash than Bruce (that's not an album btw)


----------



## midphase (Oct 21, 2006)

There was an article about that song in Remix Magazine. She said it was a bit of an accident, she was using Cubase I think and running her vocals through a vocoder plugin, and she sang and played in the chords in one take....liked what she heard and I think that was it.


----------



## Elfen (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes that's here http://remixmag.com/mag/remix_imogen_heap/index.html

Tx for the input!


----------



## CFDG (Oct 21, 2006)

PaulR @ Sat Oct 21 said:


> Breakfast in America (forget the name of the group)



You must be kidding.

These days in the iPod :

Tom Waits/Long gone
Slipknot/Iowa
Radiohead/Kid A
Magma/K.A
Beatles/Revolver
Djivan Gasparayan & Michael Brook/Black Rock

Christian


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 21, 2006)

These days, I've been listening to a lot of orchestral film and classical music, but when I want to get juiced in a different way, I listen to (in no order of preference):

Timberlake's Future Sex (yep!), Fink's So Long, Stars' Set Yourself On Fire, John Coltrane and Johnny Hartman, Broken Social Scene, Soulwax' Nite Versions, Peter Gabriel's Genesis concert footage on youtube, Son House, Radiodread does OK Computer, M.I.A.'s Arular.

[/offtopic]


----------



## navidson (Oct 21, 2006)

Pop Levi, Jaga Jazzist and Tom Waits have all been in heavy rotation recently. Whoever mentioned Schpongle should check out The Orb (Orbus Terrarum and Orblivion would be good albums) and Boards of Canada (Geogaddi) for similar (and perhaps better) music


----------



## JacquesMathias (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey midphase,

interesting topic.

Sometimes i can't listen some of the latest scores just for relax and enjoy music. I do it because i need to know what are the trends. If i don't know the trends, i'm lost. When i want to listen to film orchestral music to enjoy i go : John Williams, B.Hermann, James Newton Horward, Ennio Morricone...

Non-orchestral:
I enjoy: Pat Metheny (great) , John Scofield, Cristopher Cross, Beatles, Miles Davis, Van Halen, Joe Satriani, Tom Jobim, Dory Caimmy, Phil Collins, YES, George Benson...and many others...big list...I love solid grooves from 70, so Jackson Five, James Brown...


----------



## Stephen Rees (Oct 21, 2006)

Right now in the car I have Bjork's Greatest Hits CD and Amon Tobin 'Out from Out Where' in the hope that some of their stonkingly good production techniques rub off on me subliminally.


----------



## JacquesMathias (Oct 21, 2006)

I would like to say, by the way, that from my point of view, i've noticed that being listening to lots of music ( really different ones, sometimes exotic ) makes me more creative. If i keep listening just one kind, i feel my brain is closed, and i can't find out more new ways to do my music.


----------



## jc5 (Oct 21, 2006)

Non orchestral? Well, I'm rather keen on Chopin. :razz:


----------



## Dave Connor (Oct 21, 2006)

Bill Evans, James Brown, Steely Dan, Beach Boys, Beatles, Louis Armstrong, Nat Cole, Steven Sondheim (Sweeny Todd.)

I've got that Kinks Greatest Hits album on vinyl Paul: so try playing that in your car.

Should listen to more Bacarach, Stones, Stylistics, Stevie Wonder, Bill Withers, Smokey Robinson.


----------



## spoon (Oct 22, 2006)

- Steve Vai
- Joe Satriani
- John Scofield
- Bill Frisell 
- Eric Johnson
- Scott Henderson

- Pierre Bensusan
- Don Ross

- Evanescence
- Dream Theater
- Metallica
- Apocalyptica
- Korn
- Audioslave
- Billy Talent
- Type O Negative


- Britney Spears
- Justin Timberlake
- Pink
- Shakira
- Christina Aguilera


Well, not allowed mentioning orchestral stuff these are the non orchestral artists of my Napster drive.


----------



## Niah (Oct 22, 2006)

ABBA


----------



## Dave Connor (Oct 22, 2006)

Niah @ Sun Oct 22 said:


> ABBA



No, no, the question was "what _non-orchestral_ music" not non-music. :razz:


----------



## Angel (Oct 22, 2006)

- Simon&Garfunkel
- Marillion
- Dream Theater
- Herbert Groenemeyer
- Xavier Naidoo

btw: "Breakfast in America" is written & performed by Supertramp

EDIT: Forgot Beach Boys


----------



## PaulR (Oct 22, 2006)

Dave Connor @ Sat Oct 21 said:


> I've got that Kinks Greatest Hits album on vinyl Paul: so try playing that in your car.



Yeah that would be tricky Dave. You can learn a lot from the Kinks. 

Supertramp - oh yeah. I just changed it for the Best of Free (I forget the name of the band).


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 22, 2006)

Elfen @ Fri Oct 20 said:


> I've recently discovered Imogen Heap which I'm really glad to have found. The album "Speak for yourself" was done in her place (UK). She did all herself. I think she stopped at mastering. She also has worked with Harry Gregson-Williams on the Narnia soundtrack on one of the feature song.
> 
> Listen to her song Hide and Seek, to me it's a masterpiece and I don't use that word too often. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cpSv2mNhhc
> You got to listen to it one time at least! :shock: :wink:





I did listen. I kept waiting for it to evolve and develop. So, while it was initially interesting it plays pretty flat for me. (I'm saying that as someone who can really get into minimalist music)

It feels a little gimmicky to me.... I'd rather hear it with some music behind it.


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 22, 2006)

And.......... nice to see someone "else" here who can relate to SK's album IOWA.  (yes, it's a killer album!) 


*Since the question was raised:* Anyone here got an example of orchestral work where you were inspired/influenced by pop music.


----------



## R. Soul (Oct 23, 2006)

[quoteò   HN   HN   HN   HN   HN   HN   HN   HN   HN   HN   HN   HN   HN   HN   HN   HN   HN   HN   HN    HN!   HN"   HN#   HN$   HN%   HN&   HN'   HN(   HN)   HN*   HN+   HN,   HN-   HN.   HN/   HN0   HN1   HN2   HN3   HN4   HN5   HN6   HN7   HN8   HN9   HN:   HN;   HN<   HN=   HN>   HN?   [email protected]   HNA   HNB   HNC   HND   HNE   HNF   HNG   HNH   HNI   HNJ   HNK   HNL   HNM   HNN   HNO   HNP   HNQ   HNR   HNS   HNT   HNU   HNV   HNW   HNX   HNY   HNZ   HN[   HN\   HN]   HN^   HN_   HN`   HNa   HNb   HNc   HNd   HNe   HNf   HNg   HNh   HNi   HNj   HNk   HNl   HNm   HNn   HNo   HNp   HNq   HNr   HNs    HNt    HNu    HNv    HNw!   HNx!   HNy!   HNz!   HN{!   HN|!   HN}              ò!   HN!   HN€!   HN!   HN‚!   HNƒ!   HN„!   HN…"   HNˆ"   HN‰"   HNŠ"   HN‹"   HNŒ"   HN"   HNŽ"   HN"   HN"   HN‘"   HN’"   HN“"   HN”"   HN•"   HN–"   HN—"   HN˜"   HN™"   HNš"   HN›"   HNœ"   HN"   HNž"   HNŸ"   HN "   HN¡"   HN¢"


----------



## Ed (Oct 23, 2006)

R. Soul @ Mon Oct 23 said:


> Boards of Canada (Geogaddi) for similar (and perhaps better) music



BOC is brilliant!


----------



## navidson (Oct 23, 2006)

> First of all, Shpongle is chill psy, Orb is ambient and Boards of Canada is some sort of lofi IDM, not sure exactly what that is called but I would definitely say those 3 groups sounds completely different. IMHO Shpongle is a lot better than Orb and Bored of Canada is utterly crap all IMHO off course Mr. Green



Hehe, I would rate them all in reverse order!  I mention them together as they all have a psycadelic undercurrent to them (Shpongle especially, what with the lyrics about DMT and LSD) and The Orb are pretty close in terms of production and scope - but with more dub and less Goa. I'm surprised that Boards of Canada are found boring by a lot of people, as I find their music to be very touching and connects on a much deeper emotional level than a lot of electronic music. There's something tremendously nostalgic about their work, and they manage to find beauty in sounds that have been destroyed or broken by aging technology. I love that raw, bedroom style of production.

But hey, diff'rent strokes


----------



## Ed (Oct 23, 2006)

navidson @ Mon Oct 23 said:


> I'm surprised that Boards of Canada are found boring by a lot of people, as I find their music to be very touching and connects on a much deeper emotional level than a lot of electronic music. There's something tremendously nostalgic about their work, and they manage to find beauty in sounds that have been destroyed or broken by aging technology. I love that raw, bedroom style of production.



Its probably because it isnt commercial appealing to the top of the pops crowd. I think they are great. You say bedroom style production, and I know what you mean but also they are brilliant producers!


----------



## R. Soul (Oct 23, 2006)

navidson @ Mon Oct 23 said:


> > First of all, Shpongle is chill psy, Orb is ambient and Boards of Canada is some sort of lofi IDM, not sure exactly what that is called but I would definitely say those 3 groups sounds completely different. IMHO Shpongle is a lot better than Orb and Bored of Canada is utterly crap all IMHO off course Mr. Green
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't want to hijack this thread but... I admit I haven't heard all of what BoC has done but I've listened to snippets and people have pointed me towards a couple of their favorite tracks and have found them boring, basic and rather repetative. 
"touching and connects on a much deeper emotional level" is not really something I prioritise to be honest, so our point of view is probably very different. I appreciate detailed production and "wizardry"....love "how on earth did they do that" moments. Whether it touches me emotionally, I don't really care about. 

Shpongle on the other hand is some of the most detailed and non repetative electronic music I've heard. Haven't listened that much to Orb since UFOrb I admit, thought they went a bit in circles.


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 23, 2006)

midphase @ Fri Oct 20 said:


> what do you all listen to when you're not listening to orchestral music?



Genuine latino music



> And if so....does it inspire you in your orchestral work?



Defenitely.


Hannes


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 23, 2006)

Slipknot 24/7, on two stereo systems simultaneously.


----------



## JacquesMathias (Oct 23, 2006)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Oct 23 said:


> Slipknot 24/7, on two stereo systems simultaneously.




:mrgreen:


----------



## Dave Connor (Oct 23, 2006)

Awesome on the Slipknot Nick. When I go 24/7 it's Mudvayne.


----------



## tobyond (Oct 23, 2006)

R. Soul @ Mon Oct 23 said:


> Shpongle on the other hand is some of the most detailed and non repetative electronic music I've heard.



Absolutely agree, their production values are stunning as well. I can listen to them over and over and always marvel at the depth of the production.


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 24, 2006)

Nick --- funny! :mrgreen: 

Hybrid -- agreed. They are killer. Dogstar gets my vote for being a "genius" tune. Perry fits that tune like a glove. (speaking of which -- Jane's is a big influence for me... or was... but that means it's still down there somewhere)

Ditto on the Mudvayne. Another killer band.......


----------



## CFDG (Oct 24, 2006)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Oct 23 said:


> Slipknot 24/7, on two stereo systems simultaneously.



n°1 nightmare :mrgreen:


----------



## Lex (Oct 24, 2006)

atm...


-The Killers
-Muse
-Slipknot
-In Flames
-Coldplay
-Jacque Brell
-Cradle Of Filth
-Evanescence
-Atreyu
-Pulp
-Dave Matthews



Alex


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 25, 2006)

Yes put me down for.........

-The Killers
-Muse
-Slipknot
-Atreyu (surprised to see that name dropped here)

-Coldplay (I like their music, their lyrics feel empty. Too bad the dude can't think of something that means something. Feels like he took the words and phrases from a "pop" thesaurus and crafter lyrics like that. Randomly --- SEE: "Radiohead/U2 wanna be") 

Do not put me down for --->

-Dave Matthews (I do like the drummer and bassist tho)


----------



## lux (Oct 25, 2006)

- Depeche mode
- Pat metheny
- Propellerheads
- Rolling stones
- Lot of various electronica
- Radiohead
- Our lady peace


----------



## Lex (Oct 25, 2006)

kid-surf @ Wed Oct 25 said:


> -Coldplay (I like their music, their lyrics feel empty. Too bad the dude can't think of something that means something. Feels like he took the words and phrases from a "pop" thesaurus and crafter lyrics like that. Randomly --- SEE: "Radiohead/U2 wanna be")
> 
> Do not put me down for --->
> 
> -Dave Matthews (I do like the drummer and bassist tho)



I like the lyrics in "The Scientist" from Coldplay (prolly only song I listen from them anyhow lol)...so mushy and kuddly..lol

..and theres only one CD from Matthews I listen to, called Some Devil...its a bit diferent then what he ussualy does with Dave Matthews Band...

And yaaay for some1 else liking Atreyu around here =)

Alex


----------

